# εξοφρενων



## NYEast72

Hi everyone - I have a pretty good idea of the meaning of the word "εξοφρενων", however, unbelievable but I cannot find anywhere on the internet an EXACT translation.

I think it means "out of my mind with anger" or something like that???

Thanks for your help - Athena


----------



## Vana-Titania

Your explanation is correct. Additionally you may visit this page and i think you will understand the meaning of the word
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=%CF%86%CF%81%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%82&dq=


----------



## NYEast72

I just visited that site and,,,it's GREAT - thanks so much for the link - Athena


----------



## Perseas

Just to add that _η φρήν_(nominative case) {_της φρενός_ (genitive case)} is an ancient word meaning "mind", whereas in modern Greek _φρένο_ means "brake" (of a car, bicycle) -- except in set phrases like "έξω φρενών".

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/φρήν


----------



## NYEast72

Efxaristo polli Perseas - ti oreo onoma - ne, tis ksero aftes tis leksis ap tin mama mou - this forum is fantastic and I so much thank you for your help - my mistake was writing it as one word rather than two and perhaps that is why it never came up - Athena


----------



## Acestor

Do moderators usually correct the spelling in the thread titles?


----------



## NYEast72

I don't know - did I misspell a word?  I think I did misspell the word "socioeconomic" ME TIN VGIASINI MOU,,,??  POU EVGASTIKA !


----------



## Acestor

The title should be *έξω φρενών*. I don't think anyone corrects or should correct misspellings in messages.


----------



## NYEast72

Ne to vrika - tin leksi tin iksera ap to spiti mas but my mistake was that I tried finding the exact, precise meaning as ONE word,,,,did not realize it was two words....Athena


----------

